

HoloLens for Research: Academic Research Request for Proposals - Deinos
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/projects/hololens/

======
rhgraysonii
I wish I could just fork over some cash and be allowed to have one to wear
most the day for an extended period of time. Though, obviously production is
the bottleneck there :(

I eagerly await a developer kit. And I am a person whose exclusively ran *nix
for going on a decade now.

